
Can you convey luxury through digital products? - jameshanks_
https://medium.com/inktrap/can-you-really-convey-luxury-through-digital-product-design-3d0afbca15fa
======
Nextgrid
In a world where everything is contaminated by ads and where every product
optimises for “engagement” instead of efficiency and working for the user,
luxury could be redefined as products that optimise for serving the user’s
needs as efficiently as possible.

